# [SOLVED] Sniper Ghost Warrior graphic crash problem



## exp150 (Jun 3, 2012)

I just installed Sniper ghost warrior , and when I played for few minutes , the graphic crashes and I unable to do anything except than turn my computer off via plug and turn it on. Any ideas how to fix this problem ? Been googling for 2 days but couldnt find the solution ;(










checked at can you run it


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

*Re: Sniper Ghost Warrior graphic crash problem*

Hi, welcome to TSF

Have you installed the latest chipset/graphics drivers?

Is the game fully patched?

As it's an old game and you're running Windows 7, have you tried installing DirectX 9.0c?

The random red blocks look like they could be caused by the graphics card overheating or not getting enough power, but the text at the bottom of the screen is not affected, so it's more likely to be drivers or DirectX.


----------



## Zerdus (Sep 6, 2009)

*Re: Sniper Ghost Warrior graphic crash problem*

Along with koala's questions, do you have adequate cooling on your GPU & PSU?

If possible, can you please get Core Temp and record the temperature of your core(s) after playing for a few minutes?

Core Temp can be downloaded here:

Core Temp


----------



## exp150 (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: Sniper Ghost Warrior graphic crash problem*



koala said:


> Hi, welcome to TSF
> 
> Have you installed the latest chipset/graphics drivers?
> 
> ...


Yeap I already installed the latest chipset/graphics driver , the problem still occurs.
Yeap , the game is fully patched.
I got Direct X 11 so I guess its okay since its a more updated version than Direct X 9 , or should I still install the Direct X 9 ?



Zerdus said:


> Along with koala's questions, do you have adequate cooling on your GPU & PSU?
> 
> If possible, can you please get Core Temp and record the temperature of your core(s) after playing for a few minutes?
> 
> ...


Here's my core temp and gpu temp when play SGW for few minutes , i guess its pretty hot ? o_o


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: Sniper Ghost Warrior graphic crash problem*

your CPU temperatures are a bit high
also your GPU is a bit high at 84 C but still bearable


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

*Re: Sniper Ghost Warrior graphic crash problem*



> I got Direct X 11 so I guess its okay since its a more updated version than Direct X 9 , or should I still install the Direct X 9 ?


Directx 11 seems to overwrite some files required by many older Dx9 games. Reinstall DirectX 9.0c


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

*Re: Sniper Ghost Warrior graphic crash problem*

Your CPU and GPU are both quite hot. The GTS250 should be around 70C at full load.

Please post the details from your PSU label (make, model, total watts, +12V amps) so we can see if it's suitable for your graphics card, and the temps/volts from BIOS so we can see how the system is performing at idle.

Have you cleaned the dust out of your case recently and checked the fans?


----------



## Zerdus (Sep 6, 2009)

*Re: Sniper Ghost Warrior graphic crash problem*



exp150 said:


> Here's my core temp and gpu temp when play SGW for few minutes , i guess its pretty hot ? o_o


Your core temperature seems a little bit high and your GPU temperature looks like it's pushing it. As koala has said, please post your PSU details.


----------



## exp150 (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: Sniper Ghost Warrior graphic crash problem*



gcavan said:


> Directx 11 seems to overwrite some files required by many older Dx9 games. Reinstall DirectX 9.0c


Already did , the problem still occurs.



koala said:


> Your CPU and GPU are both quite hot. The GTS250 should be around 70C at full load.
> 
> Please post the details from your PSU label (make, model, total watts, +12V amps) so we can see if it's suitable for your graphics card, and the temps/volts from BIOS so we can see how the system is performing at idle.
> 
> Have you cleaned the dust out of your case recently and checked the fans?





Zerdus said:


> Your core temperature seems a little bit high and your GPU temperature looks like it's pushing it. As koala has said, please post your PSU details.


Just cleaned my case few days ago . Here's some info that I got from my PSU :
Model : DELTA
Total Watts : 750

Will post the temps/volts from bios soon.


----------



## Zerdus (Sep 6, 2009)

*Re: Sniper Ghost Warrior graphic crash problem*

Your PSU wattage is more than enough.

Do you have a fan attached to your video card?


----------



## exp150 (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: Sniper Ghost Warrior graphic crash problem*



Zerdus said:


> Your PSU wattage is more than enough.
> 
> Do you have a fan attached to your video card?


Yes , there's a fan attached to the video card. It's weird though , I was able to play Prototype with full settings w/o problems , but when I played SGW even with lowest settings , this happens 



gcavan said:


> Directx 11 seems to overwrite some files required by many older Dx9 games. Reinstall DirectX 9.0c


Anyway I noticed a difference after I installed Dx9 which is , when the problem occurs , the red dots are missing , but it still hang >.<

Anyway here's the info I got from bios :-










Saw this , should I enabled it ? o_o


----------



## Zerdus (Sep 6, 2009)

*Re: Sniper Ghost Warrior graphic crash problem*

I wouldn't recommend changing any of those settings.

Does this problem occur with any other game?


----------



## exp150 (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: Sniper Ghost Warrior graphic crash problem*



Zerdus said:


> I wouldn't recommend changing any of those settings.
> 
> Does this problem occur with any other game?


No , only SGW


----------



## Zerdus (Sep 6, 2009)

*Re: Sniper Ghost Warrior graphic crash problem*



exp150 said:


> No , only SGW


Have you tried completely reinstalling the game?

A good tool to use is Revo Uninstaller to fully uninstall the game.

You can download the trial here: 
Revo Uninstaller Pro - Uninstall Software, Remove Programs easily, Forced Uninstall


----------



## exp150 (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: Sniper Ghost Warrior graphic crash problem*



Zerdus said:


> Have you tried completely reinstalling the game?
> 
> A good tool to use is Revo Uninstaller to fully uninstall the game.
> 
> ...


Yeap , tried many times re-installing before this , same problem still occurs.


----------



## Zerdus (Sep 6, 2009)

*Re: Sniper Ghost Warrior graphic crash problem*

I think the problem lies with the game and not with your PC, however I could be mistaken. 

Have you tried running the game in Windows Vista or Windows XP compatibility mode?


----------



## exp150 (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: Sniper Ghost Warrior graphic crash problem*



Zerdus said:


> I think the problem lies with the game and not with your PC, however I could be mistaken.
> 
> Have you tried running the game in Windows Vista or Windows XP compatibility mode?


I only tried running in Windows XP SP3 compability mode , vista havent tried , but yes the problem still occurs even i run in the compabality mode.


----------



## Zerdus (Sep 6, 2009)

*Re: Sniper Ghost Warrior graphic crash problem*

Okay, well this probably won't make any difference but try Vista compatibility mode. In rare cases it fixes some problems.


----------



## exp150 (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: Sniper Ghost Warrior graphic crash problem*

Lol , I tried Vista compability , it only lasts few minutes , then I changed to Windows 2000 compability , then it lasts for 30-40 minutes , managed to finish the game after few restarts though. Thanks for the help guys! Thread can be closed now


----------



## Zerdus (Sep 6, 2009)

*Re: Sniper Ghost Warrior graphic crash problem*



exp150 said:


> Lol , I tried Vista compability , it only lasts few minutes , then I changed to Windows 2000 compability , then it lasts for 30-40 minutes , managed to finish the game after few restarts though. Thanks for the help guys! Thread can be closed now


I'm glad you fixed the problem!


----------

